# 2019 Hells Bay Marquesa - Whisper Grey



## B_ONE (Nov 29, 2018)

Excited to get started! Here’s my options I have chosen so far. Any tips or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Whisper grey hull and nonskid
Moonlight cushions 
Yamaha 115 SHO
Trolling motor regular mount 
Lithium battery upgrade 
Casting platform
Tall flush mount console with over the top grab rail 
Garmin 94sv
LED lights - white
Spring hatches (not gas shock)
Back rest 
Cup holder option 
Aluminum trailer w folding tongue

No radio
Thought about using Lencos instead of Bennet but HB seems to like the Bennett better.
No power pole
Regular PP holders (thought about upgrade to v marine).


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Why the spring hatches versus shock? Depending on where you live and fish, you might consider a different MFD that is compatible with the Florida Marine Tracks (FMT) chip. Where is the cup holder(s) going? One thing I wish I had is the ability to reverse rods in the under gunnel storage. Good luck--you're going to love her!


----------



## westsidefly (Aug 15, 2014)

x2 on the reverse rod tubes, I would also think about a flush mount plug on the deck for the TM. I really dislike how the cord drapes across the deck. I like the FMT chip as well, I went with a Simrad specifically and it's been great. Just don't get the all touch screen, great for phones, not so much for boats (IMO).


----------



## B_ONE (Nov 29, 2018)

I am doing the reverse rod tubes.

Went with the spring shocks because the gas shocks wore out on my old boat and were super annoying. While cheaper, I've been told the spring system lasts longer. 

Went with Garmin because I have a family member work for them. Big discount. Is there anything similar to the FMT for Garmin yet? Will this ever happen? This particular garmin has both touch screen and a knob. I agree touch screen is WORTHLESS when wet. 

Cup holder is under the rear seat area. Will ask to do a flush mount TM plug, I didn't even think there was another way to do that!

Anything else you would suggest or change?


----------



## 4991 (Jun 21, 2012)

Garmin maps are terrible; probably the worst out there. I would never put one on my boat regardless of a discount. FMT most likely will never be compatible with Garmin. I would consider a Lowrance or Simrad- then you can choose between Navionics or FMT.


----------



## SOswald (Mar 30, 2013)

Might want to consider battery tenders. Also a cup holder in the poling platform. If I was building an HB I would have them push down the rod tubes slightly so you can fit cup holders in the gunnels. 

Have fun with your build. I look forward to seeing some pictures.


----------



## nsbkiter (Apr 24, 2016)

I personally hate springs on hatches.i barely touched the spring while cleaning out the front compartment on our old HB 27’ and the lid crashed down on my head and knocked me out cold!of course the hatch lid was huge...the slam factor is the biggest drawback and a guides nightmare w clients slamming hatches shut.1 slam and every fish nearby is outta there.gas shocks can be replaced easily,open on their own when u release the latch and will never slam down on your head,hand or a rod tip.2nd on the cup holder on poling platform,gunnel and battery tenders.good luck w/ your build!


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

I wouldn’t run a Garmin on an inshore boat, period. They are lacking majorly in the map department. There’s been rumblings for years about them making an upgrade and being able to use Navionics, but I’ve yet to see it. 

The FMT Chip, while expensive, is the bomb! And although itis a major investment, it’s still cheaper than a lower unit. 

The boat should be awesome. Are the hatches able to have friction hinges on them?


----------



## B_ONE (Nov 29, 2018)

https://newsroom.garmin.com/press-release/featured-releases/garmin-acquires-navionics

?


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Congrats on your build. 

Try to get a 4 blade 18” pitch prop. SCD, PTR, REB, .... anything but the SCD 3 blade 21” prop they typically provide.

I recommend putting your recessed cup holders on the sides near the top of your console rather than down in the aft bulkhead. You will get more use out of them there.

I always had flush mount TM plugs before getting the Tender plug in the bulkhead on my HB. Considering I often use a foot control with a cable I don’t mind the cable(s) on the deck. And when the TM is off I have nothing up there.

I also cut 12” off my 112# TM shaft that makes a huge difference in NOT catching a fly line when someone double hauls downwind, and improves starboard dock clearance.

As for tabs I am liking the Bennett’s with the indicators better than the Lencos I’ve had in the last.

Spend the $100 on a second bilge pump.

Ask them to put ball scuppers over the through hull fittings in your transom for your live well drain and overflow. Then you don’t need to worry about getting things wet when you use the live well for dry storage by leaving the drain valve open and/or running your engine hard in reverse.

Buy two small type BC fire extinguishers and have HB mount one to the bottom of your port stern hatch and the other under the bow hatch.

Also get a SOS strobe light with day flag and you won’t ever have to buy signal flares again.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

B_ONE said:


> https://newsroom.garmin.com/press-release/featured-releases/garmin-acquires-navionics
> 
> ?


WOW!!


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

One more vote- you’ve been warned about getting a garmin


----------



## B_ONE (Nov 29, 2018)

I hear you but that is the only thing that is too late on. I already paid for and ordered the Garmin


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

FMT vs. Garmin 



B_ONE said:


> https://newsroom.garmin.com/press-release/featured-releases/garmin-acquires-navionics
> 
> ?


This was in 2017. They have yet to do anything and haven’t said anything regarding making them compatible


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

I would send the garmin back. Mike has some great ideas.
Deck mounted tm plugs rust every season in the salt, Battery tender is the way to go!
Good luck with the build!


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

MariettaMike said:


> View attachment 58000
> 
> 
> Also get a SOS strobe light with day flag and you won’t ever have to buy signal flares again.


Is this for real? I’ve not heard it before, but I’m all in if it is.


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

Fritz said:


> Is this for real? I’ve not heard it before, but I’m all in if it is.


Just ordered one! Thanks Mike!!


----------



## formerWAflyfisher (Sep 5, 2008)

One more vote for Navico with the FMT chip. I have an older Marquesa with a Garmin and a lowrance carbon. I left the Garmin in the console when I added the HDS Carbon because it was flush mounted and the carbon wouldn’t fit so I didn’t know what to do with the hole. Now I just use it as a sonar unit. The maps are not even comparable. Most of the time the Garmin shows me in green land ( Not Greenland). If money is that tight just get a second unit, Lowrance HDS carbon 7 it’ll run the FMT chip and you can upgrade later once you get tired of staring at the Garmin. They are discounted now that the HDS Live is out. 

https://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/lowrance-hds-7-carbon-gps-sonar-combo-with-totalscan-transducer


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

Fritz said:


> Is this for real? I’ve not heard it before, but I’m all in if it is.


https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0141VOX24/ref=ox_sc_mini_detail?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A14POYL153ZIZE


----------



## kamakuras (Feb 23, 2012)

MariettaMike said:


> View attachment 58000
> Congrats on your build.
> 
> Try to get a 4 blade 18” pitch prop. SCD, PTR, REB, .... anything but the SCD 3 blade 21” prop they typically provide.


Need a spare SCD 4 18"? I bought one for my Marquesa, used it once, did not like it at all and put back in the box. Merc hub however. Will let go cheap $200? I like the 3 blade 21" best on mine and bought a second as a spare.


----------



## kylet (Jun 29, 2017)

Go with 19 if scd4, 18 on ptr4 or reb4. Scd4 18 will turn 6500 without trim with SHO 115. 

The scd3 21 is the fastest prop you can run on that setup if you’re just in to top end. I run an scd4 19 and I’m faster in the first few miles than the scd3 21 plus incredible bottom end and full control. No porpoising before trim.


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

Pay the restocking fee if needed to return the Garman. No matter how much you were hemorrhaging money right now with the build – you’ll be happy you did if you can


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

backbone said:


> Just ordered one! Thanks Mike!!


Great! Don’t look directly at it when you turn it on.


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

Noob question....where exactly is the preferred cup holder location on the poling platform? Recessed in the platform floor or mounted on the poling platform tower? Thx.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

georgiadrifter said:


> Noob question....where exactly is the preferred cup holder location on the poling platform? Recessed in the platform floor or mounted on the poling platform tower? Thx.


Wherever you prefer.


----------



## B_ONE (Nov 29, 2018)

In the mold


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Won't be long now. And you are one the first to get a infused Carbon innegra HB.


----------



## B_ONE (Nov 29, 2018)

View attachment 65442


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

No disrespect intended, but I wouldn’t put a Garman on a flats boat even if I got it at cost- Especially if you already so far in- buying a new Marquesa. I ran Garman for 10 years and when I switched to the Navico and FMT it was a different world.


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

When I look at that image of FMT, I see a nice image but I can't see any depth readings, contour lines, etc. I am very comfortable with topo maps but if I can't see what depth I'm coming up on in the next 20 seconds I would not be very comfortable.

Is it better in person?


----------



## B_ONE (Nov 29, 2018)

I hear everyone on the Garmin. 

It’s too late.

I’m hoping standard mapping and future navionics chips will solve it


----------



## Lagoonnewb (Apr 16, 2017)

B_ONE said:


> I hear everyone on the Garmin.
> 
> It’s too late.
> 
> I’m hoping standard mapping and future navionics chips will solve it


Don’t count on them adding the ability to run Navionics, it’s been a few years since they bought them out and so far nothing has changed


----------



## hcft (Dec 10, 2015)

I just spoke with Garmin yesterday. Their new maps include navionics data. fwiw


----------



## mmccull5 (Nov 15, 2012)

I had them use a fuel fill assembly for my deck mounted trolling motor plug and it works as intended.

I am also a fan of the vmarine push pole holders along with the poling platform holder.

Which battery charger are you going with? 

Are you going with bolt on cushions?

Looking good and won't be long now!


----------



## kylet (Jun 29, 2017)

Half Shell said:


> When I look at that image of FMT, I see a nice image but I can't see any depth readings, contour lines, etc. I am very comfortable with topo maps but if I can't see what depth I'm coming up on in the next 20 seconds I would not be very comfortable.
> 
> Is it better in person?


FMT does have countour lines. They arent the 1ft lines, but many screenshots where fmt is being featured there arent any contour lines regardless of the chip. Using FMT, if I’m in an area with contour lines, I’m not watching my chart. Yeah you get good lines in 5-20 ft of water, and occasionally I’ll be running out there. I’m not looking at my unit for guidance there though.


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

Ok but the difference between 1' and 3' is pretty important in a place like 10K islands where it can be difficult to read the water. I like to know what's coming up well before I get there. 

I know FMT has the vetted routes in red but I would still like to see 1ft contour lines in case I want to go off the red line.

I know FMT gets alot of praise so I tend to believe it is superior but looking at the pic, I have to question how much is really superior for navigating vs people getting goo-goo eyes at pretty sat photos. If it can't depict the difference between 1ft, 2ft, and 3ft then I don't see the value.... other than providing the red course line which is a significant feature.


----------



## kylet (Jun 29, 2017)

Half Shell said:


> Ok but the difference between 1' and 3' is pretty important in a place like 10K islands where it can be difficult to read the water. I like to know what's coming up well before I get there.
> 
> I know FMT has the vetted routes in red but I would still like to see 1ft contour lines in case I want to go off the red line.
> 
> I know FMT gets alot of praise so I tend to believe it is superior but looking at the pic, I have to question how much is really superior for navigating vs people getting goo-goo eyes at pretty sat photos


I have both. I don’t just fish Florida. I’ve been running navionics for years. I don’t think you understand what I’m talking about. I’m talking about when you want to run where that mapping boat had to stop and there aren’t any more contour lines. I am well versed in navionics, but honestly I don’t need to know the contour of a marked channel. Sure they added user sonar charts, but they arent running flats and shallow bays and uploading data. I personally don’t really use the red tracks. It’s nice to see where another boat with a deeper draft has gone, but similar to the mapping boats for navionics, they are generally mapping travel areas, not where I’m going fishing.


----------



## kylet (Jun 29, 2017)

Here is the same spot on the two. The way navionics works is a mapping boat gets out there and does a serpentine pattern across a body of water. The areas that aren’t directly under the boat’s path are blended to create a contour map. Problem with relying on 1ft contour is the boat that made that didn’t map 1 ft tracks. And just because the contour boat decided it was too shallow for him and they mark a whole area green doesn’t mean there isn’t a 5-6 foot deep ditch that is easily navigable through the area.


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

not


Half Shell said:


> Ok but the difference between 1' and 3' is pretty important in a place like 10K islands where it can be difficult to read the water. I like to know what's coming up well before I get there.
> 
> I know FMT has the vetted routes in red but I would still like to see 1ft contour lines in case I want to go off the red line.
> 
> I know FMT gets alot of praise so I tend to believe it is superior but looking at the pic, I have to question how much is really superior for navigating vs people getting goo-goo eyes at pretty sat photos. If it can't depict the difference between 1ft, 2ft, and 3ft then I don't see the value.... other than providing the red course line which is a significant feature.


not even close - navionics maps are a total joke for navigating vs fmt. Trust those that know - you can't compare - and using the contour lines is so far off it's not even funny. With respect - your comments just tell us that you have not experienced fmt for navigating.


----------



## g8rfly (Oct 9, 2011)

Dude said he can't return the Garmin. FMT is the tits, but back to the subject so is that boat!


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

MSG,

Of course I haven't used FMT, as I stated and why I asked. I would have see it in person before purchasing it though because those pics don't sell me.

Yes, back to the thread... nice boat.


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

Yes-agreed- it is a very sweet boat


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

My apologies for the Derail – it’s a bad habit of mine. It really is a beautiful skiff – the whisper gray on the Marquesa looks fantastic – I’ve never seen that color on that boat before


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Looks like you should be really close.

I forgot to recommend getting the one piece gunnel-gunnel flip style removable helm cushion.

It does add a little more coordination to access dry storage, but eliminates the gaps and keyholes you get with three piece or bolt ons.

Plus the one piece can be used as a picnic bench or sleeping pad at a campground.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

MariettaMike said:


> I forgot to recommend getting the one piece gunnel-gunnel flip style removable helm cushion.
> 
> Plus the one piece can be used as a picnic bench or sleeping pad at a campground.


Man do I agree with that! I can't understand why guys choose to bolt cushions onto their hatches. Besides drilling the holes, not being able to remove the cushion to avoid dirt, bird shit or highway bugs/grease seems crazy.

I went simple as I could..........................


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Net 30 said:


> Man do I agree with that! I can't understand why guys choose to bolt cushions onto their hatches. Besides drilling the holes, not being able to remove the cushion to avoid dirt, bird shit or highway bugs/grease seems crazy.
> 
> I went simple as I could..........................


I like my cushion setup like this!


----------



## kylet (Jun 29, 2017)

MariettaMike said:


> Looks like you should be really close.
> 
> I forgot to recommend getting the one piece gunnel-gunnel flip style removable helm cushion.
> 
> ...


Agree too. Pain in the ass to clean. Another deal, and it may just be me, is when I stand to drive the back deck lip digs into my calves. I’m probably going to put a strip of seadek or something.


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

Driving standing up is a non-negotiable requirement for me. Can you not get custom designed cushions with ECC or HB that are padded on the front edge? 

Does anyone have a backrest that can be extended towards the console to serve as as a sort of leaning post?


----------



## CoastalGAfisher07 (Nov 21, 2010)

Half Shell said:


> Driving standing up is a non-negotiable requirement for me. Can you not get custom designed cushions with ECC or HB that are padded on the front edge?
> 
> Does anyone have a backrest that can be extended towards the console to serve as as a sort of leaning post?


Solid ideas there


----------



## mmccull5 (Nov 15, 2012)

Half Shell said:


> Driving standing up is a non-negotiable requirement for me. Can you not get custom designed cushions with ECC or HB that are padded on the front edge?
> 
> Does anyone have a backrest that can be extended towards the console to serve as as a sort of leaning post?


I had a cool leaning post attachment that hooked up to the backrest on my old sea hunter. If I can find a picture I'll post it up.


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

If the extended back rest is not feasible, they should be able to put two flush mount holes near the front edge of the rear deck and then contour the seat cushion cutout around them. That way you could just pick if you want the back rest in the front holes to have a leaning post, or the back holes for the back rest while your sitting on the bench.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I have a Tender plug on my bulkhead. It came with the boat. I have a TM puck and keep my TM in the house when not in use and treat the plug with dielectric grease


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

Half Shell said:


> MSG,
> 
> Of course I haven't used FMT, as I stated and why I asked. I would have see it in person before purchasing it though because those pics don't sell me.


Just watch the FMT SFL Update 2017 Video on youtube. It compares Plat + (apples to apples settings) all over SFL in about 20 random places. It's a shocking difference in many places.


----------



## B_ONE (Nov 29, 2018)

Preview attachment IMG_9965.jpgPreview attachment IMG_9950.jpg


IMG_9950.jpg
698 KB
















IMG_9965.jpgPreview attachment IMG_9946.jpgPreview attachment IMG_9956.jpg


IMG_9956.jpg[URL='https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0?ui=2&ik=e0209a96da&attid=0.5&permmsgid=msg-f:1628726600708245520&th=169a6636c771c810&view=att&disp=safe&realattid=f_jtkbkirs3']Preview attachment IMG_9964.jpg


IMG_9964.jpg
769 KB
733 KB[/URL]


IMG_9946.jpg
730 KB
546 KB


----------



## East Cape (Sep 3, 2015)

Half Shell said:


> Driving standing up is a non-negotiable requirement for me. Can you not get custom designed cushions with ECC or HB that are padded on the front edge?
> 
> Does anyone have a backrest that can be extended towards the console to serve as a sort of leaning post?


Anything is possible, and yes we have done removable lean post style seating and can certainly add a small front combing cushion too if somebody asked for it. Never thought of that till you suggested it and can see where it would be worthwhile to some.
Thank you!
Kevin


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

East Cape said:


> Anything is possible, and yes we have done removable lean post style seating and can certainly add a small front combing cushion too if somebody asked for it. Never thought of that till you suggested it and can see where it would be worthwhile to some.
> Thank you!
> Kevin


Kevin, after I posted this I actually thought of a better alternative.... two set of holes to hold the backrest. One set positioned normally behind the bench seat for driving sitting down. The other set would be right along the forward edge of the deck and have the seat cushions cut around them.

That way it would be positioned right behind your butt while you're standing. When you want to sit down just pick it up out of the two front holes and insert it in the rear holes and sit down. 

The rear holes may need to be deeper to get the height right both sitting and standing but you don't have to engineer telescoping or folding aluminum and the only costs would be an additional set of rod holder type inserts on the deck and making the cushions to have a cut out there.


----------



## csefiroth0 (Mar 25, 2011)

Any updates or pics of the boat? Your links don’t work.


----------



## krustykrab (Oct 13, 2015)

Beautiful skiff


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

B_ONE said:


> I hear you but that is the only thing that is too late on. I already paid for and ordered the Garmin


Thats a shame, it will make a great paper weight though


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Half Shell said:


> Kevin, after I posted this I actually thought of a better alternative.... two set of holes to hold the backrest. One set positioned normally behind the bench seat for driving sitting down. The other set would be right along the forward edge of the deck and have the seat cushions cut around them.
> 
> That way it would be positioned right behind your butt while you're standing. When you want to sit down just pick it up out of the two front holes and insert it in the rear holes and sit down.
> 
> The rear holes may need to be deeper to get the height right both sitting and standing but you don't have to engineer telescoping or folding aluminum and the only costs would be an additional set of rod holder type inserts on the deck and making the cushions to have a cut out there.


Use rod holders for the holes.


----------



## B_ONE (Nov 29, 2018)

Delivery day


----------



## BudT (Jun 29, 2018)

Very nice, enjoy!


----------



## trouttamer (Jan 6, 2011)

Very Nice!


----------



## B_ONE (Nov 29, 2018)

Over a year into ownership and I couldn't be happier with the performance of this skiff. Smooth in the roughest chop, poles well, incredible holeshot and performance. It is the best tool in the business in my opinion if you want to cross rough water. I have a young family and an old dad and we are always comfortable, even when we shouldn't be. 

Options / choices I love :
- Whisper grey is great because it doesn't show dirt / slime but looks great. I'll never own another boat that isn't whisper grey (that I build I suppose). 
- I like the stainless metal work (over powder coat or line-ex), very durable. 
- Folding tongue trailer keeps her in my garage. 
- Yamaha SHO is incredible. 
- Big console that allows for flushmount is awesome. 
- Over the top grab bar is worth it. Side handles not so much. 
- Rear tubes are clutch. 
- Lithium batteries are so money. 
- Back rest keeps me comfy and makes my kid feel secure. 

Things I would change about my build if I did it again (advice for future Marquesa builders) : 

- Garmin was a mistake. I was warned. Go with something that supports FMT. Everyone here was right, I was wrong (despite the nearly free unit).
- Spring shocks were a mistake. I ordered these because I thought they'd be more durable than a gas shock, but they slam and represent a safety hazard, especially to kids.
- Didn't realize I wouldn't have a fuel gauge. Needs one. 
- Should have done cup holders in the bulk head. 
- Should have done rod holders on the PP and CP. 
- Wish my trailer was Line-ex'd black. 
- Should have upgraded to seadek in the rod holder areas. Carpet isn't bad but likes to collect spider webs. 
- Wish I had done another bilge pump. Cheap on the front end. 

Thats about it. All in all, I couldn't be happier and love every minute I get to spend on this skiff.


----------



## kylet (Jun 29, 2017)

B_ONE said:


> Over a year into ownership and I couldn't be happier with the performance of this skiff. Smooth in the roughest chop, poles well, incredible holeshot and performance. It is the best tool in the business in my opinion if you want to cross rough water. I have a young family and an old dad and we are always comfortable, even when we shouldn't be.
> 
> Options / choices I love :
> - Whisper grey is great because it doesn't show dirt / slime but looks great. I'll never own another boat that isn't whisper grey (that I build I suppose).
> ...


check out Taco Marine clamp on rod holders. They look good and go where you want. 
The sea dek under the gunnels on the marquesa doesn’t last like the carpet. Sea dek is nice but the bend with the spray rails under there leads to the sea dek coming unstuck. All it takes it a little water or air to get behind it and it will come up.


----------



## Monoman (May 31, 2009)

B_ONE said:


> ...
> Things I would change about my build if I did it again (advice for future Marquesa builders) :
> .
> - *Didn't realize I wouldn't have a fuel gauge. Needs one. *
> ...


Get the GPS and motor connected and talking so you can track fuel usage much more accurately than a fuel level gauge .


----------



## B_ONE (Nov 29, 2018)

How do you connect the GPS and the motor? Hard to do? DIY or shop job?


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

B_ONE said:


> How do you connect the GPS and the motor? Hard to do? DIY or shop job?


NMEA 2000. Should be simple enough


----------



## Bob Deibel (Apr 15, 2020)

I concur to spend the extra $$ to get a Simrad or other FMT compatible unit. You might save on the unit but damage your hull. Your choice. I use a handheld radio on my Marquesa. If you do any tarpon fishing off the beaches you might add a cam cleat on the deck to hold the anchor line. Makes life easy to unclip and chase down a fish. Good luck with the build and the boat. Great choice.


----------

